# Poop on eggs



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey everyone...

Well I've finally got 2 eggs as of today with my pearled female and whitefaced male. I know that there was a posting on this a short while back however I can't seem to find it. Can anyone tell me if some poop on the eggs will effect the chickies at all since eggs are very porous? 

BTW pictures will be posted for you all soon as I know you all love to see them


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Poop on eggs is not uncommon. It usually doesn't effect the outcome of the babies. Washing the egg might cause a problem however.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just leave the eggs as is it won,t hurt them at all


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

From my reading & Understanding build up of food or poop on eggs, is one of the causes for unhatched/ dead in shell eggs

How true it is I don't know.but it's what I've read.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> From my reading & Understanding build up of food or poop on eggs, is one of the causes for unhatched/ dead in shell eggs


What do they recommend that you do about it? 

I assume that the poop is from chicks that have already hatched. It's my understanding that the parent birds usually don't poop in the nest. Buster and Shodu are barely willing to poop in the cage, and get as far from the nest as possible before they let go.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't recall if it said to do anything - i read it a while back 

All my parent birds have pooped in the nest box. not a whole lot like when you get a nest full of babies 

but they also get food on the eggs from the dad feeding the mom and then she goes to get the eggs under her using her beak with food on it and it gets on the eggs 

but I have noticed with my eggs Most of the ones that didn't hatch , were the ones with more stuff stuck to them. Not all the ones that don't hatch but more then a couple.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I only have 2 eggs for now (she's laying another right now) so no newly hatched fuzzies. All the poop has to be from daddy as I've never seen mommy poop on eggs in the past but it does look very much like her's. (if that makes sense) 

Well I don't want to worry that they won't hatch but i also don't want to disturb them at all. So for now they'll stay where they lay!

BTW Happy Easter to you all! Jesus has risen today for you and me! :clap: I hope you all had a fabulous and blessed day with your loved ones...feathered or human.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The mommy poops are amazing, aren't they? Shodu's done some that were almost as big as her head.

Maybe Buster and Shodu are just neat freaks, but they keep their nest **** and span. No poop, no food, no molted feathers, just wood shavings and eggs. Then the chicks hatch out and it's like the Sea of Poop in there.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

HAHAHA :rofl:Those Mommy poops are gnarly! Telling someone that they are huge and smelly is so the understatement of the year! Well it's actually the first time I've ever seen poop in the box which is why I ask about it.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine don't usually poop in he nest box either. In fact I can only remember it happening once. They are pretty fastidious about that. I'm sure accidents happen though.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah and that's what I'm thinking it maybe...it seems to be on one of the eggs but even for that one little eggy...I didn't know if I should do something for it. Maybe just leave it huh?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes it's safest to leave it alone. Eggs are porous and if they get completely wet it cuts off the air they need.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Well those little suckers will be staying put!


----------

